# Another new Accucraft 7/8" scale



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

My local dealer just sent a link to the new Accucraft 1:13 scale offering. http://www.accucraft.com/index.php?show_aux_page=187








It is an unusual looking beast as all proper 7/8" scale engines should be. having been working on a 7/8" scale engine, I find this is interesting. It seems to be another of the Ruby family of engines, perhaps with larger drivers and boiler? Looks like the same cylinders. It looks like a 1920's or later engine. I find the tank and large dome odd, I prefer the older stuff myself. I like the smokebox front and the spring details around the frame. It has possibilities for modifications.

Has anyone seen this in the flesh?


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

*RE: Another new Accucraft 7/th scale*

Yes.
There was one running at the National Summer Steamup in Sacramento this last weekend.


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

How much


----------



## mikemartin (Feb 14, 2008)

$995


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Just what 7/8s scale needs! A really affordable live steam entry level model with lots of "bashing" potential. At $995 this will do for 7/8s what the RUBY did for 1:20 live steam. I do want one! 

Mike 

Mike McCormack 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Who's getting one?


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

The cylinders look smallish - are they the newer Ruby 1/2 in. diameter? 

Same old Ruby sized boiler, or slightly larger like on their Plantation engine? 

Inquiring minds...


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Accucraft is stepping up the game it seems Are you buying one? How many we're made 



Posted By roadranger on 24 Jul 2012 07:30 AM 
The cylinders look smallish - are they the newer Ruby 1/2 in. diameter? 

Same old Ruby sized boiler, or slightly larger like on their Plantation engine? 

Inquiring minds...


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

The boiler is larger than the Ruby. 

Steve


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

*Once and for all - the ONLY locomotives with Ruby sized boilers are Rubys! And any locos made from Ruby parts.*


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Bruce! 

"Once and for all - the ONLY locomotives with Ruby sized boilers are Rubys!" 

Got a Heisler that might argue that........HeHeHe ! But only this week.............................................. 

Larry


----------



## spincaster (Mar 10, 2012)

There is a good thread about the 7/8 scale " Emma" on the SE Lounge http://www.7-8ths.info/index.php Although Emma isn't made up from Ruby parts the two have a lot in common. I am told that Emma has slide valves which is a big plus in my book! Hopefully the 7/8 scale Emma and the upcomming 7/8 scale quarry Hunslet will spur more interest in 7/8 scale!


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Posted By Shay Gear Head on 24 Jul 2012 08:47 AM 
*Once and for all - the ONLY locomotives with Ruby sized boilers are Rubys! And any locos made from Ruby parts.*






Jeez someone woke up on the wrong size of the bed.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

We cant tell yet, because there is no frame of reference, 
but if it is really 7/8n2 scale it should be significantly larger than Ruby.. 

Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

hmmmm.
at the top of the webpage, it says:

*EMMA 0-4-0, LIVE STEAM 
*1:13.7 SCALE
[/b]CLASSIC SERIES[/b]*, 45 MM GAUGE
LIVE STEAM*

Then further down it says:

*SPECIFICATIONS* 
*Scale/Gauge *1:20.3 Scale[/b]*/ 45mm Gauge* 

So which is it then?
It cant be both..

Scot


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

it is big, really big 1:13.7. 

Steve


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

It is big Really BIG and awesome. 
Steve


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

We need to see a pic with a person in the background to determine the size


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Better yet, 
A picture with a Ruby (something we're all familiar with) next to it to judge the size difference. 
How does it compare with Waterline's 7/8" 0-4-0 in size? 
Tom


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

I wonder if this one may still be coming? 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/11/aft/119294/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

David.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I'll be an odd duck (as usual) and suggest that it might have good bashing potential for 1:20.3 as well. The larger drivers and boiler might be good for a 3' gauge loco. Since the gauge is still 45mm, I'm guessing that the drivers, frame, cylinders, and even boiler should be reusable as-is, with little more than new tanks (or tender) and a cab needed to change the scale.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

*Quary Hunslet*
Accucraft UK
Live Steam 0-4-0ST in 7/8ths Scale 
$1,395 USD 










Specifications:
Scale: 22.5mm to 1 foot (1:13.7)Gauge: 45mm or 32mmLength: 320mmWidth: 120mmHeight: 180mmBoiler: Centre FlueWorking Pressure: 60psiWeight: TBAMinimum Radius: 760mm (2 feet 6 inches)Reversing Gear: Piston type, reverse by lever in the cabValve Gear: Simulated Stephenson’s linkFuel: Butane GasBoiler Fittings: Safety valve, pressure gauge, water level check valveCab Controls: Steam regulator, gas regulator, reverse lever, lubricator under floor drain valve, under floor water level check valve[/list]Colours available, subject to production batch:
S78-1A Quarry Hunslet 0-4-0ST in Red
S78-1B Quarry Hunslet 0-4-0ST in Black


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Chris Scott on 25 Jul 2012 07:16 AM 

*Quary Hunslet*
Accucraft UK
Live Steam 0-4-0ST in 7/8ths Scale 
$1,395 USD 










Specifications:
Scale: 22.5mm to 1 foot (1:13.7)Gauge: 45mm or 32mmLength: 320mmWidth: 120mmHeight: 180mmBoiler: Centre FlueWorking Pressure: 60psiWeight: TBAMinimum Radius: 760mm (2 feet 6 inches)Reversing Gear: Piston type, reverse by lever in the cabValve Gear: Simulated Stephenson’s linkFuel: Butane GasBoiler Fittings: Safety valve, pressure gauge, water level check valveCab Controls: Steam regulator, gas regulator, reverse lever, lubricator under floor drain valve, under floor water level check valve[/list]Colours available, subject to production batch:
S78-1A Quarry Hunslet 0-4-0ST in Red
S78-1B Quarry Hunslet 0-4-0ST in Black



WOW, that 7/8 stuff looks really big!


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By seadawg on 25 Jul 2012 07:20 AM 
WOW, that 7/8 stuff looks really big!


Well, doesn't that mean it's 7/8 of the real thing.
So the real one is only just a little larger than the one in the photo!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 25 Jul 2012 09:17 AM 
Posted By seadawg on 25 Jul 2012 07:20 AM 
WOW, that 7/8 stuff looks really big!


Well, doesn't that mean it's 7/8 of the real thing.
So the real one is only just a little larger than the one in the photo!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada 


Hee hee hee... yeah!

I know you know better, David, but it points out one of my pet peeves... not only can nobody really agree on what "G" scale is (_especially_ small vendors and advertisers!), no one can really agree on the nomenclature of how to specify or designate a scale.

Old timers (and those that learned from them) often use just one number and imply in their usage that the number is the number of inches (or fractions thereof) per foot of the real thing (so 7/8 means 7/8's inch per foot), which is a scale of 1:13.7 (approx.) and some people would refer to it that way, and others would specify it as 1/13.7 (note the slash instead of a colon).

I *ALWAYS* have to stop and think about the "real" scale when I see something specified as a single number leaving the "Per something" to the imagination. Often the only clue is if they include a unit of measure with the number... thus "7/8 scale" is just a wee bit smaller than the real thing, but "7/8-s inch scale" is 1/13.7 of the length and 1/13.7 of the width and 1/13.7 of the height of the real thing, which is 1/2579th of the real thing.

I also think it is really weird when the number specified is in a Metric unit, but the other number is in English units... like "78mm scale", which means 78mm per foot, which others would list as 3 inch scale and others would say 1/4 scale or 1:4 scale. It so much seems like fruit salad (i.e.: apples and oranges).

And note that scale is always specified in linear measurements (length or width or height) not in volume measurements, thus a 1:2 scale ("6-inch scale") model is 1/8 the volume of the prototype.

And per the subject of this thread, a 7/8" scale is pretty big compared to the other "G" guage stuff, being a model of an prototype that ran on 2-ft gauge track... but a 7/8 scale would be much too large to fit in most gardens or on G-gauge track, unless the original gauge was 2-inches!


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

And note that scale is always specified in linear measurements (length or width or height) not in volume measurements, thus a 1:2 scale ("6-inch scale") model is 1/8 the volume of the prototype. 

That's accurate enough, but why bother to mention it. Linear scale is what you need in order to build a model, while the volumetric ratio is pretty much immaterial unless you need to know the volume of a container - and I submit that if you need the volume for some practical purpose, you're probably not as interested in scale modeling as in making something do a job. Also, most people find it a lot easier to calculate a square or cube of some number, rather than a square or cube root!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By DKRickman on 26 Jul 2012 04:49 AM 
And note that scale is always specified in linear measurements (length or width or height) not in volume measurements, thus a 1:2 scale ("6-inch scale") model is 1/8 the volume of the prototype.

That's accurate enough, but why bother to mention it. Linear scale is what you need in order to build a model, while the volumetric ratio is pretty much immaterial unless you need to know the volume of a container - and I submit that if you need the volume for some practical purpose, you're probably not as interested in scale modeling as in making something do a job. Also, most people find it a lot easier to calculate a square or cube of some number, rather than a square or cube root! 

I, and I know others do too, perceive Volume more than Linear dimension. This is why the difference between 1:32 and 1:29 is so glaring to me and others. There may only be a 10-percent difference in the linear dimension, but it is a 30 percent difference in volume.

I attend a Thresher's reunion every year and there is a fellow that has a 1/2 scale (his nomenclature) Case Traction Engine as well as the prototype it is a model of. In my view the model appears a lot smaller than just 1:2 scale. It is very definately much smaller... being only 1/8th the volume.

Granted, when designing/building a model you are working in linear dimensions and so that is all you are concerned with, but the result still "LOOKS" smaller than the stated scale.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, and one more note to keep in mind... the specified scale is not used to calculate the difference in weight. A 1:20.3 scale locomotive is not 1/20.3 of the weight of the prototype, nor will it have 1/20.3 of the tractive effort. An exact model would be 1/8365.427 of the weight and that number would have to be taken into account to calculate the tractive effort, but the tractive effort would probably never even be 1/8365.427 of the protytype, because the physical properties of the materials do not necessarily scale in either linear or volumetric ways. Temperature and pressure do not scale at all. (A prototype steam locomotive that had a 180 pound boiler pressure would not work all that well at either 1/20.3 or 1/8365.327 of it [8.9 lbs or 0.02 lbs, respectively]!)


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I guess this throws a wrench in the other 7/8 engine they are working on with me. I expect to see a prototype in about 2 months on the Baldwin 0-4-2 that David Fletecher pointed out in the above link. That engine WILL have Full Stevenson valve gear along with a sightglass and handpump. The high level of detail though along with the valve gear we are still looking at a 2k price point. Though Accucraft still has not released any drawings or renderings on their website yet. 

Seems Emma was kept a secret, though I had been asked about bringing out a basic engine in 7/8 and said it would not be wise to flood the market with more than whats already planned, The 0-4-2 along with the Hunslet. Only so many of us and only so much money to go around. I know I have to pick and choose what I can get. Maybe I should rephrase that, what Im allowed to get. Hah 

I am on vacation so cant post the color drawing of the loco, though it has been shown here on MLS a few times. Currently I have 17 orders for the Baldwin, if anyone else is interested they can contact me offline.


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

It will prob be a little larger then the ruby


----------



## DGM (Feb 8, 2008)

Anyone know the dimensions on this new loco? Particularly width & height? I too saw this at Sacramento, but forgot to measure it. Lovely loco!

Greg


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By Kovacjr on 26 Jul 2012 07:38 AM 
[...]
I am on vacation so cant post the color drawing of the loco, though it has been shown here on MLS a few times. Currently I have 17 orders for the Baldwin, if anyone else is interested they can contact me offline. 
Jay, I can do this for you, enjoy your holidays. The Baldwin looks absolutely splendid! Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Who pre ordered one?  How much?


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I really like the looks of the Baldwin 0-4-2! Even cheapskates like I might (that is to say WILL) be sorely tempted! I think it could be bashed easily into a 7/8" scale Maine Forney!


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Sugar cane plantation engine as well as a mining or industrial engine!  I'd bet with a bit of work, you could build an 0-4-4 from it, with a bit more work, a 2-4-4.


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Phippsburg Eric on 31 Jul 2012 09:51 AM 
I really like the looks of the Baldwin 0-4-2! Even cheapskates like I might (that is to say WILL) be sorely tempted! I think it could be bashed easily into a 7/8" scale Maine Forney! 
That's pretty much what Edaville did in 12-inch-to-the-foot scale with their no. 5, better known today as the WW&F no. 10.


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

How much


----------



## Ray Cadd (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, I'm definitely on the list for this one...


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Kovacjr and David Fletcher: 


Will there be a Fairymead version, unlettered in electric, with an optional pilot deck and cowcatcher accessory available to model a loco similar in appearance to the Chloe ? 

Will there be a Fairymead version, unlettered in electric with a flat panel roof available to model a loco similar in appearance to the Chloe ? 


Suggestions for Fairymead rolling stock: 

I guess the USA Trains overton coaches are far too small for this 7/8 scale loco? 

Will there be an Accucraft "overton" combine or coach similar in appearance to the Delton short 7 window coach or combine or the USA Trains overton combine or coach in 7/8 scale? 

Will there be an open horse drawn trolley car, similar to that used on the Grizzly Flats RR, available in 7/8 scale for this loco to pull? 


Thank you, 

Norman


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

The engine is live steam only. 

Only one version will be produced no changes or additions. 

As far as cars for the loco, Steve King has a kit available for the orignal cane cars. It was not a passenger line until its current status as a tourist railroad. 78railways.com You need to contace him thoug as they are not on his website yet. 

Pricing is still open but should still be around the 2K price point. 

As to preorders, being this is a loco that has not been advertised yet, all preorders have been from local steamups.


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 25 Jul 2012 09:17 AM 
Posted By seadawg on 25 Jul 2012 07:20 AM 
WOW, that 7/8 stuff looks really big!


Well, doesn't that mean it's 7/8 of the real thing.
So the real one is only just a little larger than the one in the photo!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada 


It means it's 7/8 of an INCH to the FOOT, not 7/8 of the real thing... lol

That would be one HUGE model!!


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

Back to the original subject, the Accucraft 0-4-0 is based on a Brooks (ALCO) engine, has D valves, simulated Stevenson valve gear like their C-16, a 4 ft. wheelbase, and 26 in. wheels in 1:13.7 
Very easy to backdate or modify, this is a great 1:13.7 engine for the bargain price of $995


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Somebody wanted a picture of the Emma with a person, in an attempt to judge scale? Here's the best I can offer you from SWMTP's pix from Sacramento -- Marc Horovitz running the prototype. You can see that the engine is appreciably larger than the Ruby.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Dr J ( Jim Coplan) sent me a link to a video of the Fairymead prototype in operation in Toronto ... Australia, near Sydney


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

What a cool little train!


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

I made a very crude size comparison of Emma and Iuki (because there was a broadside shot of Iuki from roughly the same angle). Please be kind. I had to fudge a bit since neither engine is shot directly broadside. Emma scales out at 12.9 units; then I shrank Iuki to be 10.75 units, corresponding to her overall length (including the coal bunker).
Jim C (aka Dr. J)


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Here is another. This time, I superimposed an outline of Iuki directly over Emma. Very crude, but it gives some sense of the overall bulk of Emma.


----------

